

Show HN: Create public links for your email attachments - nicholasreed
http://filemess.getemailbox.com

======
route3
Congrats on launching and shipping! Just a note: your landing page is still a
little confusing as far as what File Mess can do.

Are you using Context.IO[0]? I just (re-)discovered their platform earlier
this week and definitely makes it easy to get started if you're hacking an
email processing/automation system (which can be significantly profitable in
the B2B space).

Mailgun is another great email API platform. I built and launched imgpage[1]
just a few days ago and couldn't have done it without them. Had a few
questions, Mailgun support was fantastic.

[0] <http://context.io>

[1] <http://www.imgpage.com>

~~~
nicholasreed
Thanks! Both those guys are fantastic tools, but leave a lot to be desired as
far as permissions (all, not partial) and extensibility. As front-end apps for
emailbox are open code, so anybody could quickly make an email app.

~~~
hsmyers
I was also fooled by the title :) In fact I was hoping for something a little
different. What I wanted was something that intercepted my attachment(s)
stored them in the cloud and then passed a link embedded in the email. That
way I could send overly large attachments to folks who have limits on what
size they can retrieve via email. Anyone reading this have suggested work
arounds?

~~~
nicholasreed
Have you tried using the new(ish) Google Drive feature that lets you upload an
attachment to Drive, then get a public link for the file that you can email to
someone?

~~~
hsmyers
Insert Homer-esq 'Do' (or is it 'Duh'?) here. I saw that as a brief glimpse
while wading through my Google Reader hits the other day (week?) I'll
investigate post-haste. Thanks!

------
welder
I couldn't tell what this was from the title. Here is the description from
visiting the link:

Easily create public links for your email attachments.

Receive files in email. Drag to a public collection. Share a custom URL.

~~~
nicholasreed
Thanks, I probably should have chosen a smarter title

